# Just Rescued a Baby Crow



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

We just rescued a baby crow from the middle of a field.

Mum was dead with a bullet in her head, the clay pigeon shooting team must have "missed" as they do so frequently :bash:

Now we have a dilema, we can't leave him as he's too young to fend for himself, and mums dead.

We took him in and now he thinks we (especially Dee) are his parents.

He's eating, Drinking and eliminating fine, but has a nasty wheeze when he breathes, but he was left out in the sun for hours with no food, no water and no shade.

If we take him to a vets they'll put him to sleep, so will my college animal unit, but if we keep hand rearing him then he'll never go back to the wild...

What are our options?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Any idea what age he is? Is he a fledgling or a wickle baby?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Any idea what age he is? Is he a fledgling or a wickle baby?


Fledgling, can flutter but not fly, doesn't have all his adult feathers yet.

bout a foot off the floor, can't eat on his own, we need to stuff things down is throat, which he does take gladly.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, if your local vets or your college won't take him and raise him, you could try looking for a wildlife rehabilitation unit, which should at least give him a better chance.

If I thought I had the appropriate facilities (and more's the pity I don't have an outdoor aviary) I'd have offered to take him on as a permanent and human-habituated resident - but as far as it goes, if he's treated like a pet he will imprint on humans; the only way to avoid that is to get him to a rehabilitator.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Trouble with corvids is that they imprint too easily and are then unsuitable for release...

The only way it could really be done if for him to be in an aviary outside, theres no way hed be able to be released after being kept around humans. A wildlife sanctuary/rehabilitation unit will be your only chance really if he's to be released.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, if your local vets or your college won't take him and raise him, you could try looking for a wildlife rehabilitation unit, which should at least give him a better chance.
> 
> If I thought I had the appropriate facilities (and more's the pity I don't have an outdoor aviary) I'd have offered to take him on as a permanent and human-habituated resident - but as far as it goes, if he's treated like a pet he will imprint on humans; the only way to avoid that is to get him to a rehabilitator.


We've only had him a few hours, but he's already imprinted on us.:bash:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> We've only had him a few hours, but he's already imprinted on us.:bash:


 You need to stick him in a room where he'll be by himself until you can find him a new home and spend as little time with him as possible. If you PM shell she's fab with birdies


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Try here its in your area too corvidaid.__home


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> You need to stick him in a room where he'll be by himself until you can find him a new home and spend as little time with him as possible. If you PM shell she's fab with birdies


 
:lol2: Ive already pm`d her. There is a Corvid rescue in Wakefield Im sure they`d take it


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive already pm`d her. There is a Corvid rescue in Wakefield Im sure they`d take it


 yaaaaaaay!:no1: i miss mrs swift I dooo


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Ive already pm`d her. There is a Corvid rescue in Wakefield Im sure they`d take it


We're currently in Hull at college, and I'm afraid he's already imprinted on us, so we're going to have to hand rear him, or find someone else who can.

Thanks for that link shell, it had a great care guide on there.

He's going to need feeding every hour until we think of what we can do, and we're going to call him "Pirate"

here's some pics of him.

Posing









Sleeping









eating

















He's sleeping on Dee's hand right now.

Poor little tyke, how long he'd been next to his mums body we don't know, right out in this hot sun, which has burnt me!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope that's not bread you're feeding him.... 

If you don't WANT a pet crow, permanently, I would make the effort to get him to that corvid rescue.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I hope that's not bread you're feeding him....
> 
> If you don't WANT a pet crow, permanently, I would make the effort to get him to that corvid rescue.


He had some mushy bread, but we've got him mealworms now and we're going to go and get him some mince which was what that corvid site recommended.

We'll hoperfully get him to that rescue when we go home tomorrow.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> He had some mushy bread, but we've got him mealworms now and we're going to go and get him some mince which was what that corvid site recommended.
> 
> We'll hoperfully get him to that rescue when we go home tomorrow.


 Day old chicks and pinkes chopped up would be much better for him. : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Trust you to be awkward:lol2:


----------



## diox (Apr 20, 2009)

*crow*

good luck with the little feller 

hope you find him somewhere soon


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Day old chicks and pinkes chopped up would be much better for him. : victory:


Nowhere we can get them from, going to get the mince that was recommended on the site.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

diox said:


> good luck with the little feller
> 
> hope you find him somewhere soon


Well I certainly won't be selling him thats for sure, with any luck we'll be able to get him in that rescue in wakefield.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Theres reptile shops in Hull that'll sell em : victory:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Theres reptile shops in Hull that'll sell em : victory:


Its illegal??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

GothGirl said:


> Its illegal??


 
I thought she meant mealworms and pinkies:whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> Its illegal??


Mice and chicks??? ...........dont you have snakes?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I thought she meant mealworms and pinkies:whistling2:


Oh :lol2:.

Well having spoken on the phone to the corvid rescue, we're getting him to them tomorrow, and she recommends cat biscuits in water.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: yaaaaay somewones blonder than me XD

Glad hes going to the rescue, corvids can be a pain, any younger than 26 days and theyll imprint on anything!:lol2:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: yaaaaay somewones blonder than me XD
> 
> Glad hes going to the rescue, corvids can be a pain, any younger than 26 days and theyll imprint on anything!:lol2:


He's already imprinted on us, sees us and immediately starts demanding food, and comes to us too.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> He's already imprinted on us, sees us and immediately starts demanding food, and comes to us too.


Hehe he'll be fine  Once hes at he rescue and realises theyll be feeding them he'll be happy as larry :flrt:


----------



## diox (Apr 20, 2009)

*crow*

i know people that have got jackdaws crows and magpies coppers never bin round i had a jackdaw i think its illegal to release them as they are classed as vermin like squrrels are
better you find it someone who knows how to look after it you havent got a clue by the looks of things
maybe it was wrong to say id buy it from you but it would be better someone bought it from you and gave it a decant quality of life
my friend does educational work with birds showing children birds of prey and he has magpies and jackdaws the jackdaws captive bred but the magpies are not


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Hehe he'll be fine  Once hes at he rescue and realises theyll be feeding them he'll be happy as larry :flrt:


 :lol2:

He is a little cutie, perked up a lot now he's had some sleep, food and water.

Before he was just all droopy and horrible, couldn't keep his head up.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> :lol2:
> 
> He is a little cutie, perked up a lot now he's had some sleep, food and water.
> 
> Before he was just all droopy and horrible, couldn't keep his head up.


Young birdies dehydrate pretty quickly so its a good thing he was found, and theyre soooooooo greedy! I dont know where they put it all! Do you think theres a sort of trap door in there? :gasp:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Young birdies dehydrate pretty quickly so its a good thing he was found, and theyre soooooooo greedy! I dont know where they put it all! Do you think theres a sort of trap door in there? :gasp:


It's possible :gasp:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> It's possible :gasp:


Ive got it! There's a little man who hides at the other end of the birdy and steals the food! :crazy:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Ive got it! There's a little man who hides at the other end of the birdy and steals the food! :crazy:


Can't be, otherwise he wouldn't lose so much out the other end. :devil:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats what the little man leaves there, like the tooth fairy!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Thats what the little man leaves there, like the tooth fairy!


I prefer the shiney 50p


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> I prefer the shiney 50p


I used to get £1:gasp:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> I used to get £1:gasp:


The recession hit the tooth fairy long before it hit the economy.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

That poor poor woman  Next she'll be trading in her wings for some bread and butter


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> That poor poor woman  Next she'll be trading in her wings for some bread and butter


That won't do her teeth any good.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Well we made a trip to asda especially for this little guy, as recommended by the girl at that crow rescue (we rang her) we got him some complete cat food that we then soaked.

Here he is, he liked it!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How flippin gorgeous is he:flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> How flippin gorgeous is he:flrt:


They scare me to death but I must admit theyre soooo cute!
I wish swifts could be kept as pets, have u seen the pics yet? I think she looked like a lickle eagle:flrt:









Lol mr crow looks like pacman in that pic XD


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> How flippin gorgeous is he:flrt:


He is lovely, pooed on me three times though, and the bed and the floor.

Not on dee yet though, he''s completely imprinted on her, loves her to bits.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

No Ive only seen the pic that Ditta sent me. Shes beautiful:flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> No Ive only seen the pic that Ditta sent me. Shes beautiful:flrt:


 I miss her  Im so proud of myself for touching a birdie 

This is Jeremy the egg....who is no more because we couldnt incubate him


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> I miss her  Im so proud of myself for touching a birdie
> 
> This is Jeremy the egg....who is no more because we couldnt incubate him


 
At least she left you a gift:flrt:
So where are the rest of the photos then


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

We only got a couple, we eft her alone for the most part the little sweety 
Those are the only 2 ive got on my pc, I think rie might have more though...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to raise crows when I still lived at home. I would love a pet corvid, though. They are amazing birds!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My neighbours had a pet crow called Thing he was quite evil lol(I was only about 10 at the time)


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

I would love love love a pet crow or raven or something! I think that'd be amazing!!

(Gotta say, if I'd have found him I'd have kept him!)


----------

